# ♫ ♪ Proooogress ♪ ♫



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mack who may be a girl and so Mack may not be his name haha

Also! Mack let me scritch him/her!!!! And wouldn't let me stop without being pecked haha

He doesn't really like fingers that much but still wants more scritches haha


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That's so great Correct me if I remember incorrectly, but you think s/he's an escaped aviary tiel right? Such quick progress!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

From how Mack acts we think so, not 100% sure of where she/he was from originally but she was found on a dog path in Mackworth nearly dead :/ Luckily the lady that found her used to have a grandfather that had tiels so she nursed Mack back 

Mack's not into stepping up yet but scritches are the way to go apparently haha


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, that is impressive! You must be very proud.  congrats!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm telling you, Mackenzie


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Most definitely a boy or very very very loud girl...I can hear his freaky geeky laugh haha!

Mack doesn't like fingers but steps up onto the back of my hand nearly everytime


----------



## Nick199 (Apr 10, 2014)

How much time do you spend with them daily ? ? 
Mine still won't let me pet him/her,but at least now not afraid of activities inside the cage ^_^


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Atleast two hours, I'm trying to make it so the other two's lives aren't effected too much


----------



## Nick199 (Apr 10, 2014)

I spend more hours..Atleast 1 in the morning,half an hour in the afternoon and likely more than 1 in the evening 
Ohh forgot to mention i got 10 budgies aside..
Perhaps he/she got more birdy friends, and don't even think of me -_-


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

If he doesn't like hands, what do you scritch him with?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

He just doesn't like fingers I just rubbed his head with the side of my hand and he went all mardy  so I was sneaky and started scritching with my little finger, took him awhile to realise

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw40FNmKnM8

que baby talk


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mack is trusting me enough to be a complete nutter infront of me but the phone...thats a different story, he won't sing if he can see my phone...sooo I hid it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRKqdh-2198


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Interesting.
I tried to watch the videos, but only get a black screen :-(.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

One was a black screen I had to hide my phone or he won't sing, he's getting used to it though. It makes strange noises so he just eyes it up and down until it moves away


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

With some help from Mr.Millet Mack is getting used to fingers, he'll step up onto them now and happily take food from them, he's getting used to hands and fingers being above him now too


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That's great! Such rapid progress  Mack is beautiful, by the way.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh! Thank you for explaining.

I watched/listened to both videos. He is singing well. And, he's cute when he steps up. He does it like my Silver. It's funny how some birds take to it, and others not so much.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mack is being much friendlier now not a huge shoulder fan but he lets me kiss and tut on his belly while preening my nose/glasses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mack is becoming more confident, he's exploring and he is coming closer to people willingly now


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

*Yay*

Mack heartwinged for the first time today  not entirely sure who or what it was aimed at but he just stuck his wings out, didn't sing but beak banged all along the perch


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mack jumped on me!  chewed my glasses for about 2mins then flew back to the play cage


----------

